# Tips for someone wanting to learn to flyfish...



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

i dont have a clue and this has always been something ive wanted to try so does anyone have any advice for a guy like me thats wanting to get into fly fishing?

i know match the hatch and all......i need tips on actually fishing... ill worry about lures and such after i figure out the technique... ive always been afraid of catchin myself with it

so please enlighten me


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't do it. The bug will carry you away!

But if you do, get some good casting advice (rent/borrow videos or get lessons). Don't worry about expensive equipment at first (Scientific Anglers makes fine stuff to get started). Go to a pond with a lot of eager bluegills, tie on a cheap foam bug and have fun practicing your cast, hookset, and retrieve.


----------



## Brasky (Nov 21, 2005)

I would recommend reading as much as you can along with videos.You can pick up a lot of subtle things that the videos take for granted or people neglect to tell you.


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

Brasky and Mojohook are both right. Immerse yourself in as much information as possible, i.e. books, videos, etc.

But nothing beats getting on the water and learning how to cast, read the water, detecting strikes, setting the hook, playing the fish...nothing beats on the job training.

The other thing that is important...don't ever give up...it may be difficult at first when you wrap your line around yourself a few times, but we've all done that, whether we will admit it or not. I guarantee you that if you stick with it for an entire season, by the end of the season, you will begin to feel more comfortable and capable!! Good luck...give us an update from time to time and let us know how you are coming along.


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

wally world sells a fly fishing kit by shakespeare that includes like a bunch of flies and a 3pc rod and reel spooled with floating line..... is it a good kit to start out with or what... i figure for 20 bucks it seems to be a decent set up to learn the basics on that way im not tearing up expensive tackle and stuff ya know...... found that out the hard way teaching my gf to fish with a spinning rod set up..... now im waiting for quantum to send me a new bail spring and crank lol and we went out and got her a $20 shimano combo for her to use


----------



## Nailer639 (May 1, 2006)

I would suggest using a small split-shot wieght instead of a hook to practice with at first. When the line hits you from behind (and it will) it won't hurt as bad if there isn't a hook to stick in your back or legs or anywhere else.
Good luck.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

There is probably quite a bit of advice on this question in previous posts, but I'll repeat a couple of my suggestions. The first of which is plenty of room all around. You essentially need as much room behind you as you want to cast in front of you...which won't be very much to start with  I would recommend finding a wide creek with a few deep holes and some 'gills that you can wade in and have plenty of room all around for casting.

The second thing is just go try it. Watch a video or something for starters, but get out on the water so you can see what problems you are having which will help you focus on what you are watching and reading to solve the problems. Getting the cast down isn't too hard, but getting some distance on your cast takes time.

As for the rod, I started with a Wal-Mart special and still have it. I usually use it as a loaner for a friend or someone who wants to try it out and as a backup if my new gear ever fails me! I don't think mine was a shakespear but it was around $20 15 years ago  If the shakespear is a combo where you can use it for spinning tackle too, I would avoid it. Someone gave me one of those from their Marlboro miles a long time ago and my experience was that it was good NEITHER fly fishing or spin casting! The combos are also usually shorter than most fly rods too.

I don't know what folks would recommend for the length of a starter rod, but I would say 8'6" would be a good start. Maybe some other regulars can chime in here with some more specifics on a good starter rod.

As for hooking yourself, it'll probably happen but maybe if you start out with a small popper and mash the barb down, it won't hurt too bad when you pull the hook out ... LOL. Poppers are a good starter fly too since you can see the strike easier.

Have fun learning and catching fish!


CW


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

TMF is in revenna off of 44 north of 224---hang out over there and ask some of the same questions---they will have some of the best advice and tackle and i might add expensive--(the sport has a tendancy to be expensive)---a guy at wally world might be able to pick out a fly rod over a casting rod ---at least the guys at TMF are expert at what they do and sell---im sure they have some kind of videos or books that you could rent or buy---one of the best books on casting that ive ever see is Swisher and Richards "fly fishing strategies"---his teaching methods and exercizes emphasize loop and speed control


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I will echo Ledslinger's advice to drop into TMF. Frank & the guys are friendly & helpful, as are their regulars....that, to me, is an indicator to a great shop....that their regulars are willing to help a "rookie". Helpful, friendly attitudes are contagious! Go in, have a coffee, pet the dogs, listen & learn.
Mike


----------



## lazy (Apr 10, 2004)

If there are any fly fishing clubs in your area may of them either occasionally give lessons or there may be a member willing to provide you with some quick instructions.

Dallas


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Fly casting is much like golf, if you don't practice you will not get better. Many good suggestions in the previous post so I won't repeat them. One thing I do is cut the hook of of a fly and go out in the back yard and practice my cast. You want to use a fly so you have a true feel for the cast. Remember that you are casting the weight of the line not the fly. I was taught the 10 and 2 method. Look at the face of a clock and put your cast between 10 and 2. Your back cast should not pass 2 and you forword cast should not pass 10. Also on your back cast should pause long enough to let the rod load up. Allow the line to straighten behind you but not begin to fall. The motion is a slow to fast sweep with a little wrist snap at the end of the sweep. Using a 3 count cadence will help you get a feel for the full cast. Keep your upper body still and keep your elbow close to your body and don't let it move away or back and forth. Remember this is a starting point as there many aspects and type's of cast's but that will come later. As for gear. As creek walker said an 8' 6" is good starter. A 5wt with a weight forword floating line and a 7 foot leader to begin with. The disadvantage of the $20 special is the action is much like a broom handle. The SA starter kits are OK. Spend a little money on the rod (the reel is not as important at this stage) and if you don't catch the bug and decide fly fishing is not for you, you can recover some cost selling it. IF you do catch on then you will have a rig that will last you a good while. Be patient and start with short cast's and perfect them then move on to longer cast's in 5ft increments. The popper blue gill fishing is a great way to start also. Rember you don't have to slam the hook home like you do when bass fishing. Just lift the rod and get keep it high and tight. Good luck and I hope you catch the bug it really is a great way to fish. S


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

i was using a jig once and it caught the back of my head. it is fun though. but i prefer to use a regular rod. than i get tierd of a regular rod and then i go back. i keep going back and forth.


----------

